# sorry to hear abot the tragedy in Boston



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow this latest tragedy in Boston is enough to make any grown man cry.I know I was close to tears a few times when I heard of an eight year old boy aiting for his daddy to finish the race his mother and sister were badly injured too.I wonder what sets of this kind of hatred towards ordinary people.I just wanted to say sorry.Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's a terrible thing that a person or small group of people can destroy innocent peoples lives . My thoughts and prayers are with those pour folks.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

With our AZ-Mex border wide open allowing thousands, DAILY, to just walk across the border into our country, open to any & all terrorists, I'm not a bit surprised to finally see a bombing that we did not 'catch'...

It's a shame we (our Federal Government) cannot do what we're supposed to do to keep our borders at least REASONABLY SECURE… They're all pouring in so they can get IN on the amnesty laws being kicked around…

Our country is not SAFE… The Dept. of Homeland Security (DHS) does not know the meaning of their title and is a mockery to our government.

No, I'm not a bit surprised… Yes, I put all of the blame on President Obama for allowing it to happen. He and his administration should be impeached and replaced ASAP. (fat chance)

Damn shame that so many innocent people have to maimed & killed just because politics gets in the way of performing important jobs that effect our Security…

He makes a big deal for Gun Control when a school shooting happens… Is he going to get on a Security act to prevent this from happening again? I doubt it!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, Joe, because all those Mexicans that shot up the schools and blew up the fed building in OKC must be stopped!

Oh, wait…


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I used to live in Boston and the city and its people remain dear to my heart. This is truly a horrible act and my heart goes out to everyone who suffers from it.

Joe, can you just leave this alone? It's not anyone's fault except the madmen who did it. Your using this tragedy as a jumping-off point for your politics is disrespectful and disturbing.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

This is a very sad time for those of us living in Massachusetts. As someone who attended many Boston Marathons and whose brother ran in 14 of them, I can tell you it is a great event. We can't let a few criminals take over and run our lives. This is when we as a people come together and support one another. This is a very small planet and we are all part of it. 
Joe, I have always liked you, but you are way off base and out of line on this. 
Bless those who have died and those who will struggle to live with their injuries. If you really want to do something, give a pint of blood to the Red Cross… doesn't cost anything and makes us all part of the solution.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Better yet, wait two to four weeks and donate blood then - the banks are full up now but they will run into problems in a few weeks because any remaining stocks will be expired and all their donors will have recently donated.

Ellen and bunkie, I hope all of your friends and relatives are safe.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

My heart felt condolances go out to all Boston citizens and those affected from both Canada and all parts of the world. We can only hope this is a one time happening, and will not affect future sports gatherings. This cowardly act can only be dealt with, with the most severe consequences to the perpetrators, may God help the authorities track them down.
Very Sincerely,
Jack Keefe


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

*Joe. Go back to your cave*.
It sure is strange that a person/people would do such a thing. Could be it starts at home and the schools do not catch it. There are Loonies out there!.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

Very sad indeed..

©Lyrics - David William Bethune SOCAN/BMI

"A Better Place"

We've all heard this before
We all know death and war
We all know hate and greed
We all know where they lead

Lessons learned fall on deft ears
Mankinds struggle inked in tears
The same questions allways asked
Yet we keep living in the past

Chorus:
Let's take the time to search our souls
Live in peace share common goals
No matter what our race or faith
Let's make this world a better place
Make this world a better place

We all know what's NOT the answer
For this global strain of cancer
If we continue in this way
We all know the price we'll pay

Chorus:
Let's take the time to search our souls
Live in peace share common goals
No matter what our race or faith
Let's make this world a better place
Make this world a better place


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Cosmicsniper;
It is not just Mexicans coming accross the border. There have been many terrorists attacks in the USA that were from various nations. How did they get in?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*OK, I did NOT open the door to this…*

I put in my three cents… was told to get lost & forget it…

Someone asked where did the MAD MEN come from that did this?

OK… *This is what is & has been happening for several days...*
If any ONE of those people was ONE of the terrorists that helped on that Boston Hit / Attack,
our* President Obama is DIRECTLY RESPONSIBLE for it…* because he told the DHS to let all of those people just WALK OVER THE BORDER into the USA *without being stopped, searched, checked, in any way, shape or form… just to get his fricken POLITICAL VOTES!!*

To me, that says he should NOT be the president of the USA… and his administration goes along with him… THEN, just probably our nation will get back to order and AT LEAST control our borders & establish some REAL Security!

Now, if any of you dislike this report, so be it… God help us… I am going back into my CAVE!

*Good bye!*


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

It is not just Mexicans coming accross the border. There have been many terrorists attacks in the USA that were from various nations. How did they get in?
There are also a lot of terrorist that are American citizens. How did they get in?


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you Scotsman for being the gentleman you are and expressing your sympathy to those of us in the states.
To those of you "real Americans" who have corrupted this threat with your vitriol, check to see if you have a heart. This is not a political thread but rather one to express sympathies to those who have lost life and limb (14 people lost limbs) and now have to face a life that is vastly different than before April 15.
Get your politics out of this! We need prayers and level heads right now. Boston is in pain. My brother could have been a runner and I would have been at the finish line waiting for him as I often did. As a matter of fact, anyone's loved one could have been there.
Can we please show our humanity about this and leave the garbage to the garbage collectors!
Ellen


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Joe - you don't look very Native American.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks to Ellen who is a good long time friend to me. Anyway it's abit early to be apportioning blame on any one group.I love you Americans so deeply I have been in your country many many times plus we had a naval American submarine repair STATION/ base her on the holy loch long since departed I miss those lovely people.I just feel when an act like this is carried out on us soil it is though it were carried out here in Scotland among we Scots.After all many of our fellow Scots very many live in the USA now.God bless all of you inc Joe my old pal.Alistair


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Gerald…read Madts response. That's exactly my point. It's a tragedy no matter the way you slice it. The open border has zero correlation to many such events and shouldn't be used in the context of the Boston happenings. Joe shouldn't have stated his political opinion…it wasn't necessary or relevant, even if I DO agree that it's a problem, generally speaking.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Another tragedy that appeared in the news after the Boston tragedy was the looting that took place. Looting always seems to happen after every tragedy. I just can't understand how people can act like this. "Looters will be shot on sight" should be a universal law.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

It pains me to see such acts of terrorism here in our country. My heart goes out to the victims and familes of those that perished. I understand the pain and anguish having lost comrades in Iraq, the desire for vegeance is great in some. Again I understand as I have felt this as well, some can forgive, others will be branded "racist" for their views on those responsible. Personally I have never met anyone that lost a family memeber or comrade that wanted peace with such people, or cared how they were treated.

MrRon +1 Looters should be shot onsite, no trial jury excuses and such. But under the law they have a right to a fair trial. It protects the innocent, and the guilty, it is the way it works. As my wife says, it is our reality.

However, should this be found to be a foreign terrorist they would NOT be American, thus they should not enjoy any rights that Americans enjoy. Barbaric as it sounds I have no issue with public executions with a slow lingering death. Humans "rights" violations people can tell the victims and families how "fair" it should be and see how that works out for them. The rest of the world can take notice we still hang em in America.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I am as sorry as anyone to see all of those poor runners & people on the side get killed and hurt by a terrorist bomb!*

It seems that all of you have missed the fact that *the bombing itself is the political act that started this horrific event.*


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

"How many of you are FOR helping to prevent more of this from happening?

NONE, by the looks of it…"

This might be the stupidest thing I have ever read on this site. And that's saying a lot.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

It looks like Joe is showing as much finesse as a bull in a china shop, at this sad time.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mythbusters did bull(s) in a china shop - they did not break a dish-

In this day and age - you would think, that as a people on this earth, we would have gone well past the desire to cause this kind of harm.

If they catch and convict the people that did this, the city of Boston should bring back the stocks in the town square - it would be fitting in this case. 1 year in the stocks should just about do it - starting in the fall.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mr Ron,
There was no looting in the Boston Marathon area. On the contrary, people living in the neighborhood at the end of the race opened their doors to runners and family. Hotels opened their lobbies to spectators, families and runners alike. The stores along the route freely gave away jackets, sweats and food and drink to the runners who were cold, mildly dehydrated and somewhat dazed as many of us would be after running 26.2 miles. Kindness abounded in Boston on Marathon Monday. 
Please, if you are going to make statements about things that happened, get your facts straight. For one thing, there were 18 blocks in the city that were cordoned off as a crime scene. So how could looting be taking place!
In case you have not heard, all hospitalized patients are now expected to pull through. Many of them are missing limbs, have head injuries and other injuries that will stay with them for life. And then there is the psychological impact of all this….
I too have no patience for terrorists. I just think we might want to wait before we point fingers at others.
Can we please learn from this… 
Ellen


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

MrRon, I have been watching listening to news coverage of this tragedy non stop except to sleep (I live in Mass.).

Could you please provide a source for your claim of looting? I have heard no such report whatsoever.

Also, Joe, if you know this event was a political act, please call the FBI and give up the perpetrator as you have info the FBI does not have (or not releasing).


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Joe your no better than those on the left exploiting this tragedy for political points. Until you know who did this you shouldn't open your mouth! You have no idea whether it's motivated by a political agenda or one of philosophical nature. Unless you have first hand knowledge which I doubt!


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you all (almost all) for your kind words. After being on lockdown in my house for most of the day on Friday while they caught these guys, and living 4 miles from where he was finally trapped, I can say that this was one of the toughest weeks I have been through in a while. It has been great seeing all the support for the victims, and for the Boston area in general.

On another note, it is a little sad and disheartening to me that people use events like this to make political points. And just because I can't resist, it is now known that the two bombers entered the US in 2007. Not sure how we are pointing fingers at Obama. I remember who was president in 2007.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

There are just a lot of opportunities for some Monday morning Quarterbacking. All sides are jumping in.

for the Government (Seattle Post Intelligencer): 
Russian officials warned the FBI in *2011* that alleged Boston Marathon bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev may have subscribed to the teachings of "radical Islam," according to the Boston Globe.
While he was living in the U.S., Tamerlan traveled to Russia several times and stayed there for several months in 2012. "Suspicious activities" on his part caught the attention of Russian authorities who were monitoring militant Islamic groups in the Caucasus region in early 2011, the Globe reports. After receiving the warnings, the FBI interviewed the Tsarnaev family but found no ties to terrorism.

"The FBI had this guy on the radar and somehow he fell off," a senior congressional aide with ties to the Boston Marathon investigation told the Globe.

In 2012 he starts up is radical Islam You tube channel
I thought DHS monitored such things on the internet

-------------
It is easy to now look back and say why didn't the "experts" see it coming?

Far too many are quick to politicize this.

MSNBC is assuring us that Religion had NOTHING to do with this. Even better that it is the NRA that is responsible and the bombing is proof that we need gun control.

Over the coming weeks, now with 20:20 hindsight there will be some kind of "Special Commission" that will drill into these guys past and show the entire string of events in detail

All we can hope is that there are patterns that can be recognized, to get to these folks before they carry out their deeds.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Hmmm … I wonder if this would have happened if Barry O. had not cut funding for domestic terrorism detection and prevention by 48%.

The U.S. media isn't reporting on this, but the U.K. Daily Mail is reporting that "under President George W. Bush, the Department of Homeland Security had $20 million allocated for preventing the use of improvised explosive devices (IEDs) by terrorists working inside the United States. The current White House has cut that funding down to $11 million."

This had nothing to do with sequestration (which was Obama's idea in the first place), but rather a result of him (and by extension his accomplices) trying to sell the narrative that Al Qaeda has been dismantled and is on the run.

Revelations today concerning arrests in Canada of members of an Al Qaeda cell really fly in the face of the big lie.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you SCOTSMAN. You are a gentleman in the truest sense of the word.

A friend of mine ran in the marathon. Fortunately, he was finished before the bombing. My son was in the lock-down area. I know a young man who lives on the same dorm floor that the surviving bomber lived on at UMass Dartmouth.

I can't help but question the humanity of anyone who can use this thread as a soap box for his tired political ramblings.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I second ChuckV. Please let us heal and keep politics to yourself.


----------



## me5269 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank You. My daughter and a few of her friends are in that dorm. Her best friend is on that floor. We had 4 students at our house Friday night. They are all devastated by this. That they knew this so called person. Associated with him. They feel terrible, as he appeared to be kind and caring. 
The healing will take time for all students that knew this so called person


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mike,

I wish all the best for your daughter and her friends. This is not what college life should be like. At least none of them is alone in this horrible experience.

- Chuck


----------

